
Ask HN: Are Udactiy, Coursera, Udemy taking advantage of students? - codesternews
Are these companies taking advantage of students?
They show big dreams to student that after their degree completion they get jobs. But in reality only very very less students is getting jobs who already have some background in that field.<p>Udacity is creating fascinating nano degrees to just grab the students and they are charging huge  amount of fee from students. Is these degree have some worth.
======
walesmd
Absolutely not and I'm sorry you feel that way. Graduate success (either
moving into a new career or moving up in their current career) is one of our
company OKRs that we measure, track the data on, and one of the ways we
determine if we're doing a good job or not.

If you're one of our students, and not seeing that success, we have a lot of
services to help you. I encourage you to take advantage of our resume reviews,
the alumni community, the mentors, and the mock interviews we offer. It
definitely takes practice and hard work to land these jobs, they are very
competitive, but we're here to make sure you're a top notch candidate when
applying and interviewing.

